# to get an awning or not!



## 88797

We are waiting for the summer to decide if we want an awing or not probably a fiama fixed to the side.

I'm not shure what the point is if you havent got sides which due to space is not an option. I assume its as a sun shade?

There is the idea of 'marking your territory'?

Has anyone regreted or wondered how they survived without it?


----------



## 88838

We have roll out sun blind type, and it generally gets used when:
1. we want some shade from heavy sun 
2. we need to 'mark' pitch against encroachment from caravans with 4x4 plus awning [bigger or at least same size as 'van plus wind break plus dogs / kids / adults [including wardens] taking short cut to whereever it is they need to go so frequently that we are apparently blocking.
:dontknow: 
3. also comes in handy for drying towels etc or airing bags if we have been way for a while
[PS went looking for an appropriate smiley - why is this one tagged sex? :sex: am I missing something?]

If you intend staying on one site for a period then 'drive away' type look like a good idea.
8)


----------



## dodger148

We use a 3mtr square gazeebo more than the awning (for your info Classic Marquees at Frodsham) It has sides and is of the expandable type. There is a picture of it next to the van in my photos on this site.
It also has the advantage of being a pitch marker. It wasnt cheap but is well made and ours is the aluminium framed version which packs into a quality bag and will fit in the luton of the van for travel. If its nice weather and we arnt moving I will wind the fiamma out which is the same size and end up with a large van extension


----------



## autostratus

twooks said:


> [---- why is this one tagged sex? :sex: am I missing something?]


We have no way of knowing, please address your questions to a more appropriate web site.

  

Gillian


----------



## 88797

Thanks for the replys

I probably have the same ideas as you all but needed reasurance (Dont ask me why lol)

We only use sites as night stops but will see when the summer comes.

BTW Tooks...... What exactly were you trying to say with the smiley!!  

Oh and GILL............... "allright meduck"


----------



## Anonymous

I did post earlier asking about awnings but no-one replied.  

We need an awing as there is not a lot of room in Frisky, & we need somewhere sheltered for the dogs to sleep.

Prefer the idea of a free standing one to a wind out so that we can go out without having to pack everything away, we do tend to stay on the same site for at least a few days at a time.


----------



## 88838

Sorry Caz, I did see your post, but thought you would be looking for info on 'proper' awning not roll out blind - and I haven't the faintest idea about them. A work colleague used to use one - similar reasons to you - 2 adults 2 kids 1 dog, but I haven't seen him for a while. Also know they are popular with NL vans with fixed roof - only time they can stand up I guess. Looks too complicated for my simple mind.
Saw Dodgers gazebo in photos - thought it looked really smart!

As for the smiley,  just my natural curiosity [about the smiley] and the red wine.
 8) 
am currently using lap top and animations don't always work, wondered what I was missing. [yeah - the smiley  ] 8)


----------



## dodger148

Caz, I have to admit the gazeebo is a pain to cart around if we dont store it in the luton so could understand your problem. I have seen some smaller self supporting units that people use for storing wheelchairs/scooters etc also for check in desks at rallies. Dependant on size of dogs, ie not Great Danes they would be ok for sleeping quaters for the four legged members of the family. If you saw what I was trying to explainb you would recognise


----------



## autostratus

Apasher

If you expect to be sitting/lunching outside in the sun then an awning is a great piece of kit.
But what type?
The Fiamma and Omnistor type which are permanently fixed to the side of the van and wind out, usually with a detachable handle are very good.
Some also come with detachable sides forming a full awning complete with door and window, at a price of course.
We have the Fiamma Zip of this type which came as part of the van package, and spent over 3 separate months with the van and never ever felt the need for the zipped sections which we didn't even take with us because of the weight.

The permanently fixed ones are not cheap.
Have you considered the removable type which Fiamma sell under the name Caravanstore.

We bought one of these for our Royale and found it more than adequate.
It is mounted in an awning channel specially fixed to the van. The awning which they market as 'the awning in a bag' is slid into the channel when you want to take it with you and has locking bits to prevent it sliding out while you are travelling.
To put it out you first unzip the long bag which keeps it clean and ready for action. There are short velcro strips which prevent the awning unrolling and these are opened and it's then unrolled by hand for about 5 feet until you are able to slide from each end, the legs and tensioning rafters.
Putting it away is just the reverse of this but a second pair of hands is almost essential as it's more fiddly fastening the velcro strips then the unfastening. The other point is the height from the floor to the suspension point. It may be necessary to use a step to reach it but it obviosly depends on the occupants height as well as the height of the van.

HTH

Gillian


----------



## 88838

re carting these things around, a friend of ours bought van with bike rack, which they don't use for bikes, but carry stuff like the awning on it, as long as it's long and thin it seems secure. Have also seen awnings rolled and chained onto rear step.
Have been throwing camping magazines out and noticed review on awnings from Practical Mhome from end of 2001. It's probably out of date, but if anyone wants it let me know.
8)


----------



## autostratus

Caz said:


> I did post earlier asking about awnings but no-one replied.
> 
> We need an awing as there is not a lot of room in Frisky, & we need somewhere sheltered for the dogs to sleep.


Sorry for not replying earlier.

With our previous van we got a Harrison free standing awning about 3m x 2.5m with windows and pretty much like a caravan awning except for its height as it was designed to fit the taller (3m high?) motorhome.
See http://www.harrisonawnings.co.uk and motor annex.
Although it comfortably stood as a standalone (as we had it in Spain on a winter rally), one wall which had no window could be rolled up and an attached elasticated section hooked over a rail on the motorhome providing it was close enough.
You could then step down from the motorhome directly into the awning.

We only used it on that trip as our lifestyle doesn't lend itself to standalone awnings. Nevertheless it appeared to be a decent piece of equipment for the right party.

HTH

Gillian


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks for your comments.

The one I am thinking of is like a tunnel tent, 3 metres wide x 4 metres deep. :? 

Think I might have trouble with a "frame tent" or Caravanstore one, being vertically challenged as they say.  

Will report back on outcome. :wink:


----------



## 88797

Thanks Gillian

this has reinforced my thinking, I think a simple rollout fixed awing is the thing for us since space is at a premium and wild camping is the norm also we probably wont be staying in a site more thatn one night at a time.

Cheers


----------



## dodger148

The one thing I forgot about the roll out Fiama awning - the muck that gets behind it is difficult to shift cos the gap is small. We have trees nearby which insist on covering my roof in particular with green stuff which is also a mess to shift


----------



## 88838

What dodger said has reminded me of something else. - the gap behind roll out is small enough to catch leaves, big enough to let water thru' [is that the right way round :? ]
According to VW body work engineer, it may increase the possibility of water dripping thro sliding door. He was a bit negative about most things, but may be right in that, we occasionally get splashes on passenger seat, but you should be OK with a Trident type.
8)


----------



## dodger148

The cleaning thing behind the awning isnt too bad on a High Top, but a coachbuilt for "hight impaired" like me causes a problem - need ladders

At the shows I saw ? selling strip that goes along the top to stop this but I forget to measure before going so havnt a clue what tha gap is. Its heaving down at the mo so dont suggest doing it whilst I have remembered


----------



## 88797

Aaaaagh!!

Now I dont know what to do?????

Why is life so complicated?? :roll: 

but thanks anyway Tooks and Dodge


----------



## 88838

apasher said:


> Aaaaagh!!
> 
> Now I dont know what to do?????
> 
> Why is life so complicated?? :roll:
> 
> but thanks anyway Tooks and Dodge


If I can spread a little confusion as I pass this way I have not passed in vain n'est-ce pas :?:

More seriously, when we had the Mondial we [well, the clever member of the partnership :wink: ] fit some sealing strip wotsit over the sliding door, no more leaks! :lol: but I'm not sure that the VW lends itself in the same way, but that could just be ours, Bilbo conversion.
but given the kind of camping you do, a roll out could be ideal, given the downside and the fact that all campervans are compromises
good luck,


----------



## 89863

*Fiama awnings*

Just bought auto sleeper ravenna which has a fixed fiama awning i have got a free standing apache awning with my talbot tambler which I was going to include in my part ex deal would it be possible to fix it to the ravenna 
Iam new to motorhoming would appreciate any advice on the above and has anybody out there got or had a ravenna with any good or bad points to look out for


----------



## dodger148

The Ravenna is a bit too tall for attaching to buy you can put a free standing unit up the side by a roll out (see my photos on this site)
What Ravenna do you have the Boxer or Tranny. My mate had one from new (tranny) for a couple of years and after initial (dealer) problems the van was ok and trailed us round Scotland and France. Not our choice of layout but that was the only minus I would score it with. Quite a few of them in The A-S Owners Club (link on this web site and two or three members on this forum that I know of.
If you have anything specific I could find out for you If I dont know the answer.


----------



## Malc

*Re To get an awning or not*

We have a stand alone from our previous van and an Omnistor windout on the present van, I think it depends how long you wish to stay on site/weather conditions. In wet conditions and staying a few days I find the standalone invaluable for wiping dogs down and storing chairs etc, as well as sitting watching the world go by. The stand alone is a pain when its wet to pack up, there are not many jobs I dislike more than dismantling it when wet and usually muddy, only to reassemble the awning upon getting home to dry out!
On the other hand, for dry windless conditions the wind out is great for BBQ`s and generally using as a sunshade. There are safari rooms available if thats your desire, expensive to say the least and my thoughts are, you might as well buy a stand alone considering the effort to erect them.
I have been looking at a site mentioned in MMM which sells front panals for the Omnistor/Fiamma for about £120 (3.5m 2 panel) which clips on and pegs down. Have not made my mind up just yet though. 
Malc


----------



## Anonymous

Just an update on my situation as promised.

At G-Mex show there were only 2 free standing awnings on show, both of the "frame tent" type.

The Glossop Caravans sales chappie persuaded me that I could erect one of these on my own & "did me a deal" on the one on display that I felt I could not refuse, so I now have an NR awning.

Not as spacious as the "tunnel tent" type that I had been considering but probably more substantial.

Time will tell.


----------



## 89074

*Caravanstore + Marquee*

We are facing this dilemma as well. We have just bought a coachbuild Autohomes Highwayman and are planning to travel round Europe for six months over the summer.

By we I include a (by then) 3 year old toddler and so I am pretty sure for everyone's sake that we will need some kind of sun shelter and something that would add a bit of room when on site would obviously help as well.

I was interested in what dodger had to say about the Caravanstore which does seem a lot more sensibly priced at around £200 and the marquee angle looks interesting as well but the gallery pictures are a bit small to make out.

We are not that experienced and assumed if you put one of those marquees up at a camping site it would be frowned upon.

Does it get charged as an awning or a tent?

The final complication we have is that the Highwayman has rear door access with bike rack so even if we get a freestanding side-ways on awning it won't link with the motorhome via a door anyway.

Storage too is an issue with the luton being used up most of the time as our daughters bedroom.

So like I said the caravanstore awning with perhaps a marquee looks interesting. Anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## Anonymous

Hi
I have a wind out awning. 
When I bought the van it came with a safari room.
How do you fit the side panels without the use of steps? :? 
The front panel is easily slid in to the channel.
I leave the side panels at home fit the front panel which holds the awning steady in wind, and use windbreaks for the sides.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello

We have used a motorhome now for about 17 years. We have had one site holidays, touring type and a mixture. We have also lived in the van when we were as they now call them :- holiday site managers. 

Previously we used a variety of tents from v large frame tent through to smaller frame tent and finally a ridge tent. The reason for downsizing here is the putting up & down of the tent when either tired after a journey or packing up to move on. The worst is when this has to be done in the wet. Any freestanding awning will be the same. As will an attached one like a caravan awning. A roll out fiamma type awning therefore has its uses. Its quicker & easier especially if like me you are an arthritis sufferer. Its handy for spreading yourself on pitch and as a sun shade. We found it useless in the wind & heavy rain. water always seemed to sit in it and weighed it down. On one occasion it refused to go back into its housing & we had to travel around with it sort of tied up. Not a good idea. And yes the dirt does collect behind them. Probably these days a steam cleaner or power washer used with care would remedy this problem.

We bought a stand alone NR awning when we were holiday site managers but it never got put up as there was a pole missing and also there was a tear in the mudwalling at one corner. It was returned although NR awning maintained there was nothing wrong with it. Mmmmm Wont buy anything else in the NR range.

I find a double size toilet tent from camping days is useful to mark the pitch and for storing chairs wellies and drying washing under cover if wet and we are on site for a few days. Only takesa a few minutes to put up.

Hope these points are of some use to someone.


Motorhomer


----------



## Anonymous

How big is a double size toilet tent? I mean the floor area, I can guess at the height.
Andrea.


----------



## 89109

We've just bought a SunnCamp Handy Utility Tent which is 200x180x195cm. It's about twice the size of the double toilet tent that we possess. Seems big enough to house chairs, table, bikes etc. when we are away and certainly much cheaper than a free-standing awning.

Wendy


----------



## 88797

"How big is a double size toilet tent? I mean the floor area, I can guess at the height. 
Andrea."


A toilet made for 2 - how cozzy!!  

A


----------



## 89411

Hi - i have been contemplating this very issue - we intend to use our van mainly for touring and not staying in one place too long therefore a wind out shade would seem to be the best idea but our vans rather old and i'm not sure he'd take it  I also don't really want to spend more than i have to 8) :!: especially in veiw of his age 
however we have three kids and a dog and Arthur, despite being 5berth is on the compact side :wink: As i have mentioned before we were previous tent campers and have three tents ranging in size from ginormous to small and we are considering throwing one of these in the van for longer trips in case we find the needs to escape the tribe!!!

what i would like to know is - whether sites charge for a tent and motorhome as if it was two units :?: 
steph :toothy2:


----------



## 88797

Unfortunatly the answer Im going to give is not the one you really want Arthur...
Some do and some dont!!

it usually only costs about £1.00 per night but some will allow a 'pup' tent which as far as I can figure is a small one man tent. If you have a 6man tent then expect to pay another pitch since you are taking up about 2 pitches anyway. You also need to think about the fact that most places charge for the van plus people. What makes my blood boil is that tuggers have two vehicles and pay for one but if a 'vanner pulls a car thats extra!!!!!! GGRRRRRR

Anyway your best bet is to phone a few and find out from the horses mouth

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous

Hi 
some sites do and others don't, no hard and fast rule, best to check before hand. If its a small tent most will permit it without charge. CLs and CC sites don't normally charge extra. 

Jim


----------



## 88781

It would appear to me that a bit of 'thread drift' is happenining here, surely the idea of owning a M/H is to get away from the tugger/awning/tenting thing, or am I seeing things differently to others through the bottom of this rose tinted wine glass? 8O


----------



## 88797

Agree M&D

Thats why we are putting off the decision to buy until we realy need one.

Keep things simple.

A


----------



## Raine

*i did answer wonder where it went*

:lol: i like our awning, got a safari room for it (got very confused when we were first looking , cos we had had caravans and the awning for a caravan is an awning, but an awning for a van is a sun shade unwinding thing awning an to make it like a caravan awning you need a safari room, see clear as muck, heh but we worked it out, it the whole caboodle is, a, great for extra room, staking yer pitch, privacy, shade i like the sun, hmm, b, not so great when it blows, and you have to get up at five in the morning to take it down before it goes awondering, I like it, but if we werent going to stay longer that a day dont think we would use it, hmmm but i really really wanted one, and o really really like it, but..............


----------



## Anonymous

When I changed from the Autosleeper Frisky to the Elddis I sold the free standing awning to a friend with a little VW which it fits on to lovely.
Bruce the Elddis came with an Omnistor wind out but the problem is it is fixed very close to the top of the door so the top of the door rubs on it unless the legs are fixed high enough for the awning to be horizontal.

No problem if it is sunny & dry but as we found out last weekend when it rains the water collects in it & makes a very big puddle, the weight of this eventually collapses the thing. Having battled to get the door open last Saturday morning past the big balloon of water & then emptied it all over my head I found that although the roof supports & legs were not damaged, the suports had ripped an L shaped tear about 8 inches long in the fabric of the roof.

I have been on to Omnistor who say they think a new fabric would be about £45 but I would have to fit it myself as there is no-one round here that can do it & it would probably be as cost effective to get a new one - at about £550.  

So I am going to stick some duck tape on it next weekend & see how it goes.

To be honest, I found the cheapie plastic gazebo that I used with my tent/folding camper last year (£12.99 from Somerfield) was just as useful, didn't take much longer to erect/take down, could be left up when I went off site, & will be a damn sight cheaper to replace. 

So if all else fails I may just use that till it packs up & then get a better quality gazebo instead. :wink: 

Anyone got any recommendations on gazebos?


----------



## Anonymous

*awnings*

hi, we had a driveaway awning for a few years, but it took up alot of space in the van when touring and was a hassle when having to erect especialy when the weather wasn't up to much(not often in britain then)these day's we just keep a cheap£40 igloo type tent erected in fifteen minuets and easy to store.
pete


----------



## Raine

*hmm*

yes

no

sorry womens perogative(?)


----------



## 88838

Caz, we had a similar problem of door catching awning - and we found a small roller type wheel thingy and fitted it to the top of the door - so when you open/close door it runs smoothly against the awning, and - no tears [or even tears] [geddit :sign5: ]

8)


----------



## Raine

*hm*

:lol: can you remember what its called? we have clips, but the new fiamma has zips, we think we know why, the wind pops the clips off, gonna have to think how to keep the clips on-this is for the side panels by the way


----------



## Anonymous

Twooks, what was it & where did you get it from?

Assuming the duck tape holds, this roller thing would mean we could have the awning angled if raining & won't get a big lake in the top of it, much better!


----------



## 88838

Caz, I think :? it was a Fiamma option, it was several years ago when we had a Laika - can't believe it would be a Laika option!
tip re awning tho' - put one front leg of awning lower than other, -should be enough to encourage rain water to run off.

8)

http://partners.fiamma.it/en/homeng.asp
click on Fiammastor - then on awning accessories and page until you come to: 
DOOR WHEEL 
97780-005

would add foto but .. .. ..


----------



## 90374

I had a wheel fitted to the top of the door on my last van they work.

It is another one of those personal things but I would not be without my wind out. We use the van for leisure, and when we are at motor racing meetings, most of the paddock parking is on hardstanding, so a wind out is perfect.

We have made a couple of brackets to hold the legs down when breezy, and enjoy the extra room it gives us, and when it rains we put the car underneath, worth a second a lap a dry seat :lol: 

Also found it useful when touring Europe on 1 or 2 day stops, so quick to erect. We have the Privacy front and side panels but only use them about 10% of the time usually on a break of over 2 days when the extra space is useful. 

We use the scooter for sightseeing so having to move the motorhome is not a problem

Pete


----------



## Anonymous

That looks just the job, thanks Twooks. If only I'd asked the question a month back when we realised I might not have a big rip in it now. Doh! 
Even with one leg up & one down it catches the door so this is a better solution & we can just have both legs not fully up.


----------



## 89555

*Freestanding Awning fixing*

I am buying a freestanding awning (Royal Camping) It has a awning cord along the fixing edge. My question is how do you fix it to the van? Will I have to buy an awning rail or is th some other means of attaching :?:


----------



## VanManWomanTwins

*Fixing a stand alone*

My wife, and our toddler twins have a rear entry Autohomes Highwayman that we purchased with a wind out Omnistor side awning, great in low wind conditions for BBQ or sun shade, but only used a couple of times so far this year.

What we have bought is an Apache stand alone frame tent style awning for erecting at the rear of the van over the door once we have removed the bike (twin buggy :!: ) rack. We have also invested in the bedroom annex.

The awning is fixed to the rear of the van by sliding the tunnel piping into a length of awning rail attached to a length of timber (2"X1"X6 footish), vine eyes are attached to the timber on the opposite to the awning rail to use shock cord to fix the timber to the roof of the van. The sides of the awning are then pegged into the ground beside the rear steadies. This seems to work okay but if high winds are coming head onto the van it does tend to cause the awning to billow at the sides, this is partly cured with some extra guys, at worst you can disconnect the tunnel and close up the rear door of the awning so that it effectively becomes a frame tent pitched to the rear of the van.

To disconnect the awning and drive away you only need to undo the shock cord and pull out a couple of pegs, great for marking your pitch. The bedroom annex makes a great playroom for the girls when the weather outside isn't too good and also doubles as a guest room if required! The awning is great for storing all those toys and the great accumulation of gear.

The awning takes about an hour for me to erect on my own and a little longer to take down and pack away (canvas into seat locker, poles into roof box or toilet compartment) so it is proving well worth the effort if you are on site for more that a couple of days.

Cheers
HighwayManWomanTwins


----------



## 88781

Caz £550.00 is a lot of money for a replacement, your awning must be of a considerable length to warrant a hefty price tag.
My Fiamma is a 4.5 mtr and has a centre rafter to help prevent the problems you mentioned,. do Omnistor have a similar fitting?
Regards M&D


----------

